# Workhorse Offers Freedom Express Entry-Level Automatic



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse’s automatic screen printing machine, the Freedom Express, offers features not ordinarily found at the entry level. It’s designed to be easy to operate and maintain and, with a diameter of less than 10 feet, its compact design makes it ideal for any shop with space considerations. 

The Express includes much of the same advanced technology as the Sabre including the Workhorse state-of-the-art operating system run by an intuitive touch-screen control panel. Here, an operator can view the real-time production speedometer, the centrally controlled flash and dwell timers and the Wi-Fi portal. 

The portal sets this machine apart providing a free and easy flow of information between the office and the press. Owners can assign jobs and create queues from anywhere that has Internet.

It also features the new Orbital mode feature that allows the press to be programmed to cycle garments multiple times, allowing you to add colors and flashes without adding print heads.

A foot pedal control allows the operator to index the machine, and there is a skip shirt function to avoid printing empty pallets. The pneumatic print heads have independent speed controls for print and flood on every head. Adjustable front and rear screen clamps can accommodate screens ranging from 20” x 24” up to 20” x 28”, and a full-length clamping bar is used instead of cylinder feet. All adjustments are tool free.

The Express uses industry-standard squeegees, flood bars and locking system and is compatible with most pin registration systems. It features Flashback and Plug N Go flash capabilities. There is a one-year warranty on labor and a two-year limited warranty on parts. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

